# South African bad-a**es! (Video)



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JD0mtNEo5cE


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Pretty sweet


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting Kev. That was awesome!


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Mahis on 2 rods at the same time. Pretty good problem to have.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Cool vid 
awesome editing and effects


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome video.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

cool.... gets the blood pumpin to get out !!!! :fishing:


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

That shot of the dolphin jumping is incredible!
It looks like he didn’t see the jump but saw the splash, then when he looks at the camera he knows he got something in that shot. Just how cool the shot was he didn’t know. I can imagine when he saw the footage he had to be blow away, I would have! That’s a shot of a life time!


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*Sweeeeeet*


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

very cool, sails and mahi that close to shore is awsome! the kayaks are definitely different looking and in the back of my mind im thinking where are the gtrat whites the area is known for?


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

kayak kevin said:


> That’s a shot of a life time!


I couldn't agree more.


----------

